# Kicked a dog



## cjhalk@yahoo.com (Jul 25, 2013)

I have an ED patient who presents with foot pain after kicking a dog. 

I have looked at many E codes and I can't find any that I really like. 

E917 series I don't think works out. 
E019 series I don't think works out because this wasn't animal care. - maybe E019.9 but to me that reads animal care - I don't think this qualifies as animal care. 

Would you use E029.9? 

E958.8 - I like this one, but the dictation does not say accident or the patient was mad and kicked the dog to make this self inflicted. 

Any thoughts?
Thank you


----------



## jimbo1231 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Kicked a dog?*

I'm not certain about this one, but the person is lucky they got away with 729.5, probably deserved an E906.0. It looks like abuse, but the E Codes seem to assume it is all people abuse. I think E917.9 might be closest since it includes kicking against but that is for an accidental kick. E960.0 is the basic assault code, and doesn't specify the assault is against a person. To me it's closest to the abuse codes, but I don't see one for animal abuse. Probably should be animal abuse codes, but usually the animal is injured not this genius.

Jim


----------



## Mojo (Jul 26, 2013)

If the documentation doesn't state accidental or self-inflicted, how about E988.8?


----------



## cjhalk@yahoo.com (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you both for your answers. I think I will go with E988.8. I'm still not sure on E917.9, but I wasn't sure on that one before. I may be reading way to much into it, but I am very curious about the definition of "object." Dog, clearly not a person, but can it be an object? Not sure. 

So I think I will go with E988.8. Thank you both very much!!

Christopher


----------



## Sueedwards (Aug 2, 2013)

*what about*

I don't have my ICD-9 book with me, 

but what about E906.8 other specified injury by animal.  

it's a thought. 
thanks, Sue


----------



## devinmajor14 (Aug 5, 2013)

Is it stated as just foot pain? If so then an E code will not be needed. For an injury I would code : E988.8. E906.8 reads injury by animal. The dog didn't cause their injury.. it's more self inflicted, but I dont like the way these codes read either.


----------

